# Tabelle aktuell halten



## AliBaba (6. Okt 2010)

Hallo Java Freunde,

ich habe an der Uni Java neu dazubekommen. Momentan sind wir bei dem Thema Datenbanken. 

Ich habe damit noch nie etwas gemacht und stehe dadurch auch auf der Leitung vlleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen:

Ich soll zwei Tabellen miteinander vergleichen. Die eine Tabelle ist wohl etwas veraltet und soll auf den gleichen Stand gebracht werden wie die andere Tabelle. z.b. wird ein wert in der einen tabelle nicht gefunden, muss die tabelle erweitert werden und der Wert eingetragen werden. wird aber ein wert gefunden den die 1. tabelle nicht kennt, muss dieser gelöscht werden.

Bitte um HILFE!


----------



## SlaterB (6. Okt 2010)

mit reinem SQL/ Stored Procedures 
oder in einem Java-Programm wo du alle Einträge einlesen, in verschiedene Listen (fehlt, zuLoeschen, usw) verschieben kannst und alles mögliche?

bei erstem kann ich kaum helfen, bei letzterem poste doch etwas Vorarbeit, z.B. ein Programm was erstmal nur die Daten beider Tabellen einliest und ausgibt


----------



## Michael... (6. Okt 2010)

Sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein ;-)

```
Drop Table TabelleAlt;
Create Table TabelleAlt As Select * From TabelleNeu;
```


----------



## fastjack (6. Okt 2010)

Obige Lösung geht nur, wenn die Tabellen in derselben Datenbank liegen und dem selben Datenbanksystem angehören. Bei M$ kannst Du schon auf verschiedene Server zugreifen, aber das ist nicht die Regel. Ich würde ein Java-Programm dafür schreiben (schätze mal, das sowas auf einer Uni die geforderte Variante ist, da du u.a. auf diese Weise auch auf Änderungen im Datenbestand reagieren kannst). Ansonsten fallen mir noch Trigger ein, aber da ist dann auch wieder das Problem von oben mit dabei


----------



## fastjack (6. Okt 2010)

Bei großen Datenbeständen müßt Ihr Euch sowieso andere Strategien überlegen, da Du bei großen Mengen irgendwann nicht einfach mal beide Tabellen zusammen laden kannst, um sie zu vergleichen. Ein Tip: Aktiv/Deleted-Flaggen, Modified-Felder (Zeitstempel von Änderungen) etc.


----------



## Michael... (6. Okt 2010)

Obige Lösung war ja nicht erst gemeint. Es werden ja hoffentlich nicht zwei absolut identische Tabellen in einer Datenbank gehalten.

Interessant wären die genaueren Umstände und wie weit AliBaba denn schon gekommen ist.


----------

